
Global ambient air pollution map - hochmartinez
http://maps.who.int/airpollution/
======
brudgers
World Health Organization report:
[http://apps.who.int/iris/bitstream/10665/250141/1/9789241511...](http://apps.who.int/iris/bitstream/10665/250141/1/9789241511353-eng.pdf?ua=1)

